

Airbnb partners with NYC for Sandy relief. - kirillzubovsky
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/11/07/airbnb-nyc-sandy-free-housing

======
rdl
Wow. They went from hated by the city for hotel/etc. issues, to heroes post-
disaster. This was excellent positioning and will help them for a long time,
not just in NYC.

(somehow I suspect Ron Conway was involved...)

